

Show HN: Deploy your Meteor apps for free, directly from Github - jalan
https://giteor.com/

======
Tarang
Oh dear.. I didn't expect this here yet. Still have so much to finish up & a
couple of bugs to fix.

Btw the aim is so you can push up to github and have it automatically update
your main site using a hook. If for any reason something goes wrong it rolls
back to the previous working commit.

If you're a windows user sorry about the font. Im fixing all this stuff now

~~~
jalan
Hey there, I just used it to deploy my Telescope app, and it worked like a
charm. Will let you know, if anything breaks up. Thanks for this awesome
creation.

~~~
Tarang
Thanks! Hopefully once I figure it's all figured out it would also be possible
to auto-update it when a new version of Telescope is out.

------
themgt
Very cool! Any plan to support other hosts? I believe meteor.com isn't
intended for production hosting.

We've been spiffing up buildpack-based Meteor support here:
[https://github.com/pogoapp/buildpack-
meteorite](https://github.com/pogoapp/buildpack-meteorite)

And deployed Telescope as a forkable demo app:
[https://hub.pogoapp.com/demo/telescope](https://hub.pogoapp.com/demo/telescope)

~~~
Tarang
Yes I'm working on a script that could also hook up any linux server.
Initially this is what I started with but it's a bit slow at the moment (takes
~6 mins).

The process of setting up the packages from atmosphere is a bit tricky. The
goal is to not have to give in the ssh keys to github & set it up on the site
once.

I realize people might not like to sign in with their private repositories
enabled even though by default we only ask for the public ones. So the idea is
the script lets private Github or Bitbucket repos work without letting our
site access it with this script.

Hopefully I finish up soon!

~~~
themgt
We (and I'm guessing many hosts) could probably work best with just an API
call that passed in the git URL with SHA, e.g.
git://github.com/SachaG/Telescope#0bed5aa60999dbdf9be7c1c9f0e71c94f527269c

------
jalan
First things first, I am not involved with this project in any way, so all
credit goes to original contributors:
[https://giteor.com/faq](https://giteor.com/faq)

Here's the link, which lets you deploy Sacha's awesome Telescope app for free
on *.meteor.com :
[https://giteor.com/deploy?git=com.github.SachaG.Telescope.ma...](https://giteor.com/deploy?git=com.github.SachaG.Telescope.master)

------
oneeyedpigeon
A couple of obvious typos on that page:

"Sign in and enable your repositories deployment"

Should be "repository’s" (or "repositories’" if you're _really_ talking about
more than one)

"And your set!"

Should be "you’re"

~~~
Tarang
Thanks for catching this. I really rushed the homepage. I'm pushing up an
update now that should correct it.

~~~
Ruska
Some big issues with that font (Chrome on Windows 7)
[http://i.imgur.com/a2vkcqh.png](http://i.imgur.com/a2vkcqh.png)

------
gberger
The site is unreadable on Chrome on Windows 8.

[http://i.imgur.com/Si2DqQ1.png](http://i.imgur.com/Si2DqQ1.png)

